# Nashbar Steel or Viking Racemaster?



## Deleted member 20519 (13 Aug 2012)

Kind of torn here. It's between these two bikes - 

http://www.nashbar.com/bikes/Product_10053_10052_522811_-1 - £220
http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/...uctId_899671_langId_-1_categoryId_261353#tab3 - £200

Besides being fixed gear, explain the differences and the cons and pros of each to me like I'm 5. Thanks!


----------



## black'n'yellow (13 Aug 2012)

the differences are kinda irrelevant and it's pointless comparing. If you want a geared bike, buy the nashbar - if you want a single speed, buy the other one.


----------



## Col5632 (13 Aug 2012)

For that kinda money the only bike i would be looking at is the Triban 3  if i wasnt so set on getting an orbea then i would get one


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (13 Aug 2012)

Col5632 said:


> For that kinda money the only bike i would be looking at is the Triban 3  if i wasnt so set on getting an orbea then i would get one


 
The Triban 3 is atleast another £100, I'm going with the Nashbar. Will update when it arrives in a week


----------



## Rob3rt (13 Aug 2012)

The Triban is £80 more than the nashbar.


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (13 Aug 2012)

Rob3rt said:


> The Triban is £80 more than the nashbar.


 
£80 that I don't have


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (13 Aug 2012)

Besides, the Triban only comes in a 54cm, I need a 52.


----------



## Rob3rt (13 Aug 2012)

It is your money, do as you wish with it. But I would like to let you know that bike sizing is not universal, you might not need a 52cm for all brands, size is geometry dependant and also dependant on the measurement method the manufacturer uses to size the frames.

Of all measurements, horizontal or virtual top tube length is the most important measurement, yet bikes are generally sized middle of bottom bracket to centre of top tube intersection (this means a sloping top tube will result in a small number, even if the actual location of the contact points is more like that of a larger claimed size bike which has a horizontal top tube) or to the top of the seat tube.


----------



## lordloveaduck (13 Aug 2012)

+1 I thought you were getting a Triban 3 giftes to you in two months? That bike will have a very small return price when flogged.


----------



## black'n'yellow (13 Aug 2012)

TBH - spending £200+ on a steel bike with downtube shifters is going to be a bit of a false economy anyway - and if that's the kind of bike you really want, then you can get them s/h out of the small ads in most local papers for less than half that.

Downtube shifters have been obsolete for around 20 years now, so I'd be inclined to get something a bit more up to date...


----------



## colinr (13 Aug 2012)

The Viking is quite weighty for a single speed, could be quite a workout until you get used to it but would be ok for a city commuter / runaround.

The Nashville looks cheap all over.

If you don't have the extra £80 I'd save up or look at second hand. You'll end up with a much better bike and if you decide it's not for you, it has a decent resale value as others have said.


----------



## Col5632 (13 Aug 2012)

I just think for that little extra its worth waiting for


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (13 Aug 2012)

Col5632 said:


> I just think for that little extra its worth waiting for


 
So many different opinions.


My local Gumtree is bare, there are no good bikes on it.
The Tribans frame is too big for me right now, I will be getting it in two months.
Right now, I have a strict budget of £200. No more.


----------



## Scoosh (13 Aug 2012)

Scoosh said:


> Patience, Laddy, patience


----------



## black'n'yellow (13 Aug 2012)

jazloc said:


> So many different opinions.
> 
> 
> My local Gumtree is bare, there are no good bikes on it.
> ...


 
You could always get off the internet and use your feet..  Ask in bike shops. They may know of bikes for sale and a lot of them will have taken bikes like that in PX and you may get lucky.

For £200 I would NOT be looking to buy new.


----------



## Col5632 (13 Aug 2012)

jazloc said:


> So many different opinions.
> 
> 
> My local Gumtree is bare, there are no good bikes on it.
> ...


 
You tried Ebay?


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (13 Aug 2012)

black'n'yellow said:


> You could always get off the internet and use your feet..  Ask in bike shops. They may know of bikes for sale and a lot of them will have taken bikes like that in PX and you may get lucky.
> 
> For £200 I would NOT be looking to buy new.


 
I've asked all of my local bike shops if they do second hand, one of them does sell second hand bikes but they cost upwards of £600.


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (13 Aug 2012)

Col5632 said:


> You tried Ebay?


 
Nothing local on Ebay, things would need to be shipped from other countries, postage n' stuff.


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (13 Aug 2012)

I mean, there's things like this. http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Apollo-TD...UK_Bikes_GL&hash=item27c9fd96de#ht_500wt_1156


----------



## Col5632 (13 Aug 2012)

Why a strict budget of £200? Can your bike not be fixed?


----------



## Cyclist33 (13 Aug 2012)

jazloc said:


> So many different opinions.
> 
> 
> The Tribans frame is too big for me right now, I will be getting it in two months.


 
I'm confused. Why can't you wait two months for the 52cm Triban and spend the £200 on, say, some swanky wheels or a bunch of nice kit to go with the Triban? And has been said, don't believe the press release, only way to confirm sizing is try before you buy. It's a lot of money to waste getting the wrong size bike simply because you didn't check it out in advance. Trust me, I speak from experience!

I think we can safely say that of all the "so many different opinions", the one that seems pretty consistent is - don't get the Nashville. Up to you if you want to listen or not. Beats me why you posted if all you're seeking is validation of a choice you've already made.

Stu


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (13 Aug 2012)

Col5632 said:


> Why a strict budget of £200? Can your bike not be fixed?


 
The bike is trashed, the single speed makeshift modification has bent the wheel, the fork has a large dent in it - it's really not worth fixing. It was a cheap bike to begin with and I'm looking to upgrade.


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (13 Aug 2012)

Cyclist33 said:


> I'm confused. Why can't you wait two months for the 52cm Triban and spend the £200 on, say, some swanky wheels or a bunch of nice kit to go with the Triban? And has been said, don't believe the press release, only way to confirm sizing is try before you buy. It's a lot of money to waste getting the wrong size bike simply because you didn't check it out in advance. Trust me, I speak from experience!
> 
> I think we can safely say that of all the "so many different opinions", the one that seems pretty consistent is - don't get the Nashville. Up to you if you want to listen or not. Beats me why you posted if all you're seeking is validation of a choice you've already made.
> 
> Stu


 
I haven't made any choice yet. I would like a bike now because I don't have one. I'm not going to wait two months for a Triban which may or may not be in stock and I may or may not like it. I will be going to try out the Triban in October and if I like it, I will be purchasing it. In the mean time though, I need a bike.


----------



## black'n'yellow (13 Aug 2012)

jazloc said:


> In the mean time though, I need a bike.


 
Trax T700 from Halfords - £119.99 - sorted.


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (13 Aug 2012)

black'n'yellow said:


> Trax T700 from Halfords - £119.99 - sorted.


 
"Quality Bikes!" -  said no-one, ever.


----------



## black'n'yellow (13 Aug 2012)

jazloc said:


> "Quality Bikes!" -  said no-one, ever.


 
Absolutely. But on the other hand, the two bikes you were comparing in your first post are not exactly 'high-end' either are they..? It doesn't sound like there's much anyone can do for you...


----------



## Rob3rt (13 Aug 2012)

black'n'yellow said:


> TBH - spending £200+ on a steel bike with downtube shifters is going to be a bit of a false economy anyway - and if that's the kind of bike you really want, then you can get them s/h out of the small ads in most local papers for less than half that.
> 
> Downtube shifters have been obsolete for around 20 years now, so I'd be inclined to get something a bit more up to date...


 
Yes!

Considering its a temporary arrangement as you say, then if you sell this Nashville thing on, it will sell for a lot less than you paid (1st owner always eats it on depreciation). If you buy a second hand steel road bike, an older bike, then you will get a better bike in the meantime until you can buy something more permanent and when you sell it on, you will get most if not all of your money back.


----------



## Col5632 (13 Aug 2012)

jazloc said:


> "Quality Bikes!" -  said no-one, ever.


 
I bought my bike from halfords and never had any problems with the bike or the service from my local halfords

Even this bike would do

http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/..._productId_871769_langId_-1_categoryId_165534


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (13 Aug 2012)

Rob3rt said:


> Yes!
> 
> Considering its a temporary arrangement as you say, then if you sell this Nashville thing on, it will sell for a lot less than you paid (1st owner always eats it on depreciation). If you buy a second hand steel road bike, an older bike, then you will get a better bike in the meantime until you can buy something more permanent and when you sell it on, you will get most if not all of your money back.


 
I've got no problems going second hand, it's just that Gumtree/local papers have nothing good in them.



Col5632 said:


> I bought my bike from halfords and never had any problems with the bike or the service from my local halfords
> 
> Even this bike would do
> 
> http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/..._productId_871769_langId_-1_categoryId_165534


 
Sorry, I'm not looking for a hybrid


----------



## black'n'yellow (13 Aug 2012)

jazloc said:


> Sorry, I'm not looking for a hybrid


 
just to be clear - what are you looking for.?


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (13 Aug 2012)

black'n'yellow said:


> just to be clear - what are you looking for.?


 
Sorry, I thought I'd made it clear. I'm looking for a road bike to fit someone around 5 foot 5.


----------



## black'n'yellow (13 Aug 2012)

jazloc said:


> Sorry, I thought I'd made it clear. I'm looking for a road bike to fit someone around 5 foot 5.


 
A hybrid is a road bike. It is possible to ride it on roads. Perhaps if you explained the purpose of this bike...?


----------



## smokeysmoo (13 Aug 2012)

Buy cheap, buy twice


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (13 Aug 2012)

black'n'yellow said:


> A hybrid is a road bike. It is possible to ride it on roads. Perhaps if you explained the purpose of this bike...?


 
A hybrid is not the same as a road bike...

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Road_bicycle


----------



## black'n'yellow (13 Aug 2012)

jazloc said:


> A hybrid is not the same as a road bike...
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Road_bicycle


 
thanks for the link. What will you be using the bike for?


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (13 Aug 2012)

black'n'yellow said:


> thanks for the link. What will you be using the bike for?


 
Cycling.


----------



## black'n'yellow (13 Aug 2012)

jazloc said:


> Cycling.


 
You can use a hybrid for cycling. Is there something wrong with you?


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (13 Aug 2012)

black'n'yellow said:


> You can use a hybrid for cycling. Is there something wrong with you?


 
I don't want a hybrid. Thanks for the help, though.


----------



## black'n'yellow (13 Aug 2012)

You're welcome. Go for the Viking - it sounds great. You can use it for cycling.


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (13 Aug 2012)

black'n'yellow said:


> You're welcome. Go for the Viking - it sounds great. You can use it for cycling.


 
Thanks


----------



## Cyclist33 (13 Aug 2012)

Why not just get a hamster in a cage and watch that go round and round for a couple of months? I'm not being serious of course.

But it's kinda childlike that you want to spend 200 quid on a bike for two months usage coz you can't hold your bladder till the Triban comes around.

Stu


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (13 Aug 2012)

Cyclist33 said:


> Why not just get a hamster in a cage and watch that go round and round for a couple of months? I'm not being serious of course.
> 
> But it's kinda childlike that you want to spend 200 quid on a bike for two months usage coz you can't hold your bladder till the Triban comes around.
> 
> Stu


 
Let me explain. 

It's not that I 'can't hold my bladder', it's that I really enjoy cycling and I do it every single day so being able to not do it for eight weeks displeases me. I would much rather buy a cheap second hand bike, use it for a few months and then sell it on instead of waiting. 

Like I said before, the Triban doesn't come in my size, so it would probably be December when I would grow into it.


----------



## Nihal (13 Aug 2012)

black'n'yellow said:


> thanks for the link. What will you be using the bike for?





jazloc said:


> Cycling.





black'n'yellow said:


> You can use a hybrid for cycling. Is there something wrong with you?





jazloc said:


> I don't want a hybrid. Thanks for the help, though.





black'n'yellow said:


> You're welcome. Go for the Viking - it sounds great. You can use it for cycling.





jazloc said:


> Thanks


 

Damn...............this is going AWESOME

Sorry,couldnt resist


----------



## 400bhp (13 Aug 2012)

jazloc said:


> Let me explain.
> 
> It's not that I 'can't hold my bladder', it's that I really enjoy cycling and I do it every single day so being able to not do it for eight weeks displeases me. I would much rather buy a cheap second hand bike, use it for a few months and then sell it on instead of waiting.
> 
> Like I said before, the Triban doesn't come in my size, *so it would probably be December when I would grow into it*.


 
WTF


----------



## Nihal (13 Aug 2012)

400bhp said:


> WTF


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (13 Aug 2012)

400bhp said:


> WTF


 
What?


----------



## black'n'yellow (13 Aug 2012)

jazloc said:


> so it would probably be December when I would grow into it.


 
so you're 12..? That explains everything....


----------



## Nihal (13 Aug 2012)

jazloc said:


> What?


You didn't get it did you

"*so it would probably be December when I would grow into it*."

Mutation


----------



## Nihal (13 Aug 2012)

black'n'yellow said:


> so you're 12..? That explains everything....


He's 14,or so me thinks


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (13 Aug 2012)

black'n'yellow said:


> so you're 12..? That explains everything....


 
No, I'm 14 and 5 foot 5. The 54cm frame suits someone who's a minimum of 5'7. I'm a slow grower


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (13 Aug 2012)

Ah, I get it now. I do not want to grow into the bike, not literally anyway. 

that took me a while to understand, sorry.


----------



## Cyclist33 (13 Aug 2012)

Probably best to set aside your anti-hybrid stance then, as you'll get more for your money with a hybrid, and still be able to "really enjoy cycling" and "do it every single day" 

http://www.evanscycles.com/products/mongoose/crossway-100-2012-hybrid-bike-ec030513#features


----------



## smokeysmoo (13 Aug 2012)

You could get some of these so can ride the Triban until your legs grow


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (13 Aug 2012)

Cyclist33 said:


> Probably best to set aside your anti-hybrid stance then, as you'll get more for your money with a hybrid, and still be able to "really enjoy cycling" and "do it every single day"
> 
> http://www.evanscycles.com/products/mongoose/crossway-100-2012-hybrid-bike-ec030513#features


 
That's fair enough, fine then - recommend me a £200 hybrid that'll have a good resale value in a few months time!


----------



## 400bhp (13 Aug 2012)

jazloc said:


> That's fair enough, fine then - recommend me a £200 hybrid that'll have a good resale value in a few months time!


 
Carrera Subway


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (13 Aug 2012)

400bhp said:


> Carrera Subway


 
That costs £300.


----------



## Cyclist33 (13 Aug 2012)

I just did. No worse re-sale than the ones you linked to earlier


----------



## Cyclist33 (13 Aug 2012)

Or and here's a thought, keep the hybrid for off road use.


----------



## 400bhp (13 Aug 2012)

jazloc said:


> That costs £300.


 
Not with discounts, no.

Ltd Edition is £229 new. With discounts, should be able to pick it up for < £200 (British Cycling membership gets 10% off and currently an offer online on halfords website).


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (13 Aug 2012)

400bhp said:


> Not with discounts, no.
> 
> Ltd Edition is £229 new. With discounts, should be able to pick it up for < £200 (British Cycling membership gets 10% off and currently an offer online on halfords website).


 
Nice catch, as I am not a British Cycling member, what discounts are there?


----------



## 400bhp (13 Aug 2012)

On the website, there's so money off if you spend a certain amount. I can't be arsed to spell it out.

Also Google Halfords discounts. There's often stuff out there


----------



## LosingFocus (13 Aug 2012)

Can I add a suggestion? Now, correct me if I have any of this wrong but...

1) you are looking to buy a Triban in 2 months for 299
2) between now and then you have 200 to spend on a bike, selling it and getting (maybe) 100/150 back if you are lucky.
3) So thats a total budget of 400-450. 

So why so fixated with the Triban 3? Loads of other bikes out there in that price range with a frame that wil suit a 5'5 to 5'10 body.


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (13 Aug 2012)

I've ridden an 18" for pretty much every bike that I've owned but the sizing guide tells me that I should have a 16"?


----------



## Col5632 (13 Aug 2012)

I wouldnt not get a hybrid especially as you need a bike more or less now as you said, you really wont get much if anything decent road bike wise for £200, the cheapest decent road bike i know about is the Triban 3, i would either wait for the Triban or get a hybrid now to do you


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (13 Aug 2012)

Col5632 said:


> I wouldnt not get a hybrid especially as you need a bike more or less now as you said, you really wont get much if anything decent road bike wise for £200, the cheapest decent road bike i know about is the Triban 3, i would either wait for the Triban or get a hybrid now to do you


 
I'll probably go for the Hybrid now. The Subway looks good and it's at a good price too. One thing, I thought Hybrids had 700c wheels when this has 26"?


----------



## 400bhp (13 Aug 2012)

"Hybrid" is a wide term to use bikes that are neither pure road bike, nor pure mountain bike.

I have a Subway (disc brake version) and it's great.

I suspect if you stuck it on here after a couple of months use, (all things equal) you'll get £150 back for it no problems.


----------



## Col5632 (13 Aug 2012)

jazloc said:


> I'll probably go for the Hybrid now. The Subway looks good and it's at a good price too. One thing, I thought Hybrids had 700c wheels when this has 26"?


 
Im no expert but is that not the same thing?


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (13 Aug 2012)

Col5632 said:


> Im no expert but is that not the same thing?


 
700c is larger than the standard 26" wheels and it tends to go along with some skinnier tyres, less rolling resistance.


----------



## Col5632 (13 Aug 2012)

jazloc said:


> 700c is larger than the standard 26" wheels and it tends to go along with some skinnier tyres, less rolling resistance.


 
The subway looks like it comes with "mountain bike" type tyres to me


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (13 Aug 2012)

Col5632 said:


> The subway looks like it comes with "mountain bike" type tyres to me


 
Yup, I suppose I could put my City Jet tyres on it.


----------



## 400bhp (13 Aug 2012)

Col5632 said:


> The subway looks like it comes with "mountain bike" type tyres to me


 
The tyres are semi slicks. They are heavy and I sold mine as I has a pair of Schwalbe city jets hanging around off my previous Subway bike.


----------



## 400bhp (13 Aug 2012)

jazloc said:


> Yup, I suppose I could put my City Jet tyres on it.


 
Do it-see my post! 80psi and job done.


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (13 Aug 2012)

400bhp said:


> Do it-see my post! 80psi and job done.


 
Lovely, mine are the thicker 1.95 versions though. They still roll smooth though!


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (13 Aug 2012)

What frame size would I be needing? I'm 5'5 but the Subway only comes in an 18" frame.


----------



## Col5632 (13 Aug 2012)

jazloc said:


> Lovely, mine are the thicker 1.95 versions though. They still roll smooth though!


 
New bike and decent tyres, what more do you want


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (13 Aug 2012)

Col5632 said:


> New bike and decent tyres, what more do you want


 
Another CC Ecosse ride?


----------



## 400bhp (13 Aug 2012)

jazloc said:


> What frame size would I be needing? I'm 5'5 but the Subway only comes in an 18" frame.


 
16" (the subway comes in 16, 18,20 & 22)


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (13 Aug 2012)

400bhp said:


> 16" (the subway comes in 16, 18,20 & 22)


 
I can't find the LTD edition in 16".


----------



## 400bhp (13 Aug 2012)

jazloc said:


> Lovely, mine are the thicker 1.95 versions though. They still roll smooth though!


 
Oh, and I sold the tyres on here too. £20 IIRC, sold within 5 mins.


----------



## 400bhp (13 Aug 2012)

jazloc said:


> I can't find the LTD edition in 16".


 
hmm-maybe they stopped doing them. You shuld be fine with the 18.

FYI, I have the 20 and am 5'11" The seatpost protrodes about 20cm. My previous subway was a 18" and was a little too small. I had the seatpost out a long way (subway seatposts are very long) and was slightly hunched up when riding it.


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (13 Aug 2012)

400bhp said:


> hmm-maybe they stopped doing them. You shuld be fine with the 18.
> 
> FYI, I have the 20 and am 5'11" The seatpost protrodes about 20cm. My previous subway was a 18" and was a little too small. I had the seatpost out a long way (subway seatposts are very long) and was slightly hunched up when riding it.


 
Any idea what the minimum/maximum height for the 18" is?


----------



## 400bhp (13 Aug 2012)

look on the website-there is a size guide.


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (13 Aug 2012)

400bhp said:


> look on the website-there is a size guide.


 
The size guide says that the 18" would suit someone 5'7


----------



## lordloveaduck (13 Aug 2012)

black'n'yellow said:


> You're welcome. Go for the Viking - it sounds great. You can use it for cycling.


 
LMAO ( Oh you are gorgeoues in your wit)


----------



## roadrash (13 Aug 2012)

jazloc, bike sizing is a minefield ,get yourself down to your local halfords and sit on the fekin carrera subway you may be surprised which size you find is right ....failing that if you were anywhere near wigan i would lend you an old hybrid to use for a couple of months. if you go down the new £200 bike route you are going to get next to nothing back for it.

it has allready been suggested ,best to hang on to your £200 and put it to your triban budget ... just think what you could get then


----------



## Col5632 (13 Aug 2012)

jazloc said:


> Another CC Ecosse ride?


 
All in due time, thinking another round the forth ride would be good


----------



## Get In The Van (13 Aug 2012)

If you want to blow your 200 sheets on a bike for 8 weeks get a BMX, loads of fun, your legs will get a good workout pedaling the single gear, you look good with the ladeez, you even have a choice of BMX, me i'd go with a freestyle/ramp job, fat pegs on the hubs and get down to Glasgow skate park...or seeing as the Commonwealth games are in your backyard in 2 years time, get a racing BMX and bring home gold for Scotland.
i'm an older guy who grew up with Raleigh burners, still have a Haro freestyle and its great fun to have a blast about on that for a few hours


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (13 Aug 2012)

Col5632 said:


> All in due time, thinking another round the forth ride would be good


 
The Forth ride? Never done that one before


----------



## Col5632 (13 Aug 2012)

jazloc said:


> The Forth ride? Never done that one before


 
Its a good ride on pretty flat ground, heres a link to the route i done that day

http://www.mapmyfitness.com/routes/view/78180090


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (13 Aug 2012)

Col5632 said:


> Its a good ride on pretty flat ground, heres a link to the route i done that day
> 
> http://www.mapmyfitness.com/routes/view/78180090


 
Looks like a nice ride, I wouldn't mind doing that route!


----------



## Col5632 (13 Aug 2012)

jazloc said:


> Looks like a nice ride, I wouldn't mind doing that route!


 
Its a great route with a good cake stop 

Have you been to try out the bike yet?


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (13 Aug 2012)

Col5632 said:


> Its a great route with a good cake stop
> 
> Have you been to try out the bike yet?



Going to pick up the bike at 7, will return if i hate
It.


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (13 Aug 2012)

http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/triban-3-woo.108483/


----------



## Get In The Van (13 Aug 2012)

Col5632 said:


> All in due time, thinking another round the forth ride would be good


 
How is this route with the newish road over on the Kincardine Bridge side? (Falkirk side, the bit they upgraded for the new bridge to Clackmanan) its actually pretty local for me as well and defo a route i want to do when back up to full speed


----------



## Col5632 (13 Aug 2012)

Get In The Van said:


> How is this route with the newish road over on the Kincardine Bridge side? (Falkirk side, the bit they upgraded for the new bridge to Clackmanan) its actually pretty local for me as well and defo a route i want to do when back up to full speed


 
I actually cant remember


----------

